# Shelby Flyer



## izee2 (Mar 19, 2013)

Hey Guys and Gals...

    When did Shelby start producing a Shelby Flyer badged bike?  

    Thanks
    Tom


----------



## scrubbinrims (Mar 19, 2013)

Geez, that's a tough one...can I tackle this question in multiple choice?
Chris


----------



## cds2323 (Mar 19, 2013)

scrubbinrims said:


> Geez, that's a tough one...can I tackle this question in multiple choice?
> Chris



Sarcasm? Not sure what you meant. 


 Tom,

Are you referring to a specific Flyer headbadge? Shelby used a Flyer badge from the mid 30's to the early 50's on balloon tire bikes with a few different frames. I believe a different badge was used on earlier 28" bikes.

Chris


----------



## scrubbinrims (Mar 20, 2013)

It was really just a joke because there is a true answer, although I would bet that nobody here could conclusively nail it down and/or distinguish why some Shelbys are "Flyers," "Supremes," "Flying Clouds," etc...
It would take a comprehensive list of catalogues to stick your neck out with a reply.
I would say that the "Flyer" badge was as early as the 1920's motorbike era at least as it was a common label also used by other brands at the time, Hawthorne, Colson, and Dayton (I think).
A pic would help if a particular badge is being investigated.
Chris


----------



## izee2 (Mar 20, 2013)

I should have been more specific. I thought that Shelby didn't use the Flyer badge on any 20's or early 30's bikes. The one I saw is on a 28in bike. Here are some pics of one that was on ebay. Any idea of the year this was produced? Anything not correct with the bike?

Thanks
Tom


----------



## cds2323 (Mar 20, 2013)

I remember seeing this on the bay. I guessed 34-35 since it had a Model D rear hub and what I thought looked like a Model SM front hub. The stem and bars were probably replaced. The Wald stem was available in the thirties, the pedals look like Persons No.16's, also available then just not sure either were available that early. I couldn't find photos of the fenders even though I think they were included. Also missing dropstand and correct grips. 
  I have a poor photocopy of a 34 Shelby catalog I used even though the photos are really unclear and the descriptions don't specify hubs, pedals,saddle,stem etc.


----------



## izee2 (Mar 21, 2013)

Thanks for the info.

 What stem and bars would Shelby have been using on a late 20's early 30's bikes?


----------



## cds2323 (Mar 21, 2013)

Here's a couple of phone photos of a poor xerox copy of a 1934 catalog. 





Also a pic of the most common stem shown, a Wald No.2 motorbike extension stem. 



The bars on the eBay bike are period but scout bars are probably more appropriate.


----------

